#ubuntu-l10n-es 2014-10-23
<OscarPrietto> hola elopio
<elopio> hola OscarPrietto
<OscarPrietto> elopio eres del team de traducción
<elopio> OscarPrietto: sí. ¿vos?
<OscarPrietto> hasta ahora estoy trabajando para serlo
<OscarPrietto> soy de colombia y me falta mucho
<elopio> muy bien.
<elopio> si necesitás ayuda, nada más hacé ping por aquí.
<OscarPrietto> si por eso entre al canal gracias elopio
<elopio> no problem
